# Crypt spiralis...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

It is not in the plant finder, so I wonder if people with experience could answer some basic questions about this plant:

1. Typically how tall does it get?
2. Difficulty to grow?
3. Propagation- a couple of web sites mention runners. I assume it's not like vals and sag's?
4. Do you like it/recommend it? Why?
5. Any good pics from people's tanks?

Thanks for any and all replies.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Assuming what I have is actually C. spiralis 

1) 30-36" - I have had it grow up and to the front of the glass on my 75g. It may grow taller but it is easy to trim. Either long leaves at the base or just trim them and let the remainder melt.

2) Very easy to grow, just like other crypts.

3) It propagates via runners just like other crypts.

4) I like it. It is easy to grow and easy to maintain. What I have transfers from tank to tank without melting and I have even received it in the mail and had no melting. Pruning is much easier than Vals or Sag, see 1) above 

5) The pic is from last summer. I still have this in one of my tanks. When I get tired of it, I move it around. I have even left in in a large rubbermaid container for a onth or so while I set up a new tank #-o No melting and it made the transition just fine. Here's the pic, it's the grassy stuff in the back


----------



## bensaf (Jun 20, 2005)

I have a large stand growing for a while. Mine looks very different to Mat Pat's though. But I got mine from Tropica so I'm guessing it's the real deal 

Real nice plant. Wider more lancelote leaves then the pic above, stands more upright.

Mine gets to about 18 inches, sometimes taller hits the surface easily. 

Very easy to grow. I keep it normal Co2/EI type conditions. No problems. 

Not much of a melter. Once it get's going it got a decent rate of speed. 

Yep does seem to grow by underground runners, certainly the stand is getting wider and wider. 

Real nice plant, good alternative to Echinodorous species. Nice bright green texture. 

Soory at office now but I can certainly post a pic later.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

in my tanks i find it grows to about 17 in but it gets eaten buy my fish, its easy to grow, grows by runers, i recomend it to anyone who likes the way it looks, its a good plant


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That looks like _C. retrospiralis_ you've got there MatPat (pg 213 Kasselmann). Like bensaf said, the real _spiralis_ has wider leaves.


----------



## Daphnis (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi!

Here a picture of C. spiralis ( 40 cm):










And in fishtank:










Ciao,

Sascha.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> That looks like _C. retrospiralis_ you've got there MatPat (pg 213 Kasselmann). Like bensaf said, the real _spiralis_ has wider leaves.


You are probably right Cavan. The only thing I have had to go by is the tag that originally came with the plant and we all know how accurate those are


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I got a supposed C. spiralis, but I think it is really C. crispatula, somevarietyorother. It becomes brownish in good light. I would like to have somebody tell me how you distinguish C. retrospiralis from C. crispatula.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Lucanas sells in spain a plant as posted by Daphnis down the name of 'spirallis/albida'. I don´t know exactly what sp is it... so I am growing some ones emersed to get flowering them.

This plant is quite easy to grow, and growing so fast getting runner quickly.

Some weeks ago I removed some of mines...










In my experience they don´t grow over 40/50 cm tall, in sumerged culture.

Emersed is a easy plant too









Greets from Spain


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

they look...tasty lol!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Is it wrong that I'm more excited about that really cool pot in Xema's picture than I am by the plant? 

Do you get those pots are work Xema? That's exactly what I've been looking for for a long time.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Is it wrong that I'm more excited about that really cool pot in Xema's picture than I am by the plant?


Oh-oh, Phil, you been sniffing too much hydroponic solutions?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

What are you saying men?? I cann´t understand you...


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Where did you get those perforated black plastic pots?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Ohh sorry!!

I got them buying aquatic plants.... Plants here come into rockwool and a perforated pot.
If you cann´t find it, please tell me, I can send you a lot of them.

Greets


----------

